# Problème avec volume iPod touch 4G



## Djipsy5 (10 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,


Alors content d'avoir reçu comme cadeau de la part de ma soeur, un nouvel iPod touch 4G, je m'acharne vers iTunes et je le remplis de music !
Je branche mon casque, et là déception totale :mouais: le volume de l'iPod ne me donne plus envie d'écouter. Il parait qu'en france la norme sonore est de 0,89décibels. Alors je veux savoir comment détourner cela, vu que j'habite pas en europe ! SANS JAILBREAK

Franchement je veux pas le jailbreaker mais si Apple continue a me décevoir, je le fais ! 
Aidez svppppp


----------



## Simbouesse (10 Juillet 2012)

Tu veux dire 89dB ?

Sinon, si VRAIMENT le volume de ton iPod ne te convient pas, tu peux, en passant par iTunes, augmenter le volume des tracks via l'égaliseur.


----------



## Djipsy5 (10 Juillet 2012)

Oui j'ai essayé d'augmenter le son via iTunes mais cela ne fait rien d'autre que détruire la qualité de la musique (surtout la basse qui commence a craquer) !


----------



## Simbouesse (10 Juillet 2012)

Et bien change ton casque 

Non sincèrement je ne sais pas...


----------



## Djipsy5 (10 Juillet 2012)

OK merci quand même pour ton aimabilité ! Je vais le laisser ainsi ! TOUT DESESPERE


----------

